# HR10-250 for standard defenition only.



## carguy238 (Oct 26, 2007)

The hard drive on my old Phillips DSR6000 is making a lot of noise and I fear it is on it's way out. I have several HR10-250's laying around. Could I just request that one be reactivated and use it for standard definition only. Will I receive all the standard definition channels. Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## guptasa1 (Mar 22, 2005)

I *think* so. I still have an HR10-250 and it works fine for SD. In fact, still picks up a little bit of HD, but it's getting less and less (so I'm just transitioning to cable now). But I don't know what kind of dish, etc., you have, so that may be a factor.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Should be fine, I was using one for SD for quite a while before I retired it.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

Just be sure you don't get hit with the HD fee, or a commitment.


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

Yes, it will pick up SD from D* and a few HD channels too. It also will pick up OTA HD. The only issue I have is that it is quite a bit slower setting up recordings than my SD Tivo.


----------



## carguy238 (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the help, guys.


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes, I'm still using mine for all the SD channels and OTA HDTV.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Matt L said:


> Just be sure you don't get hit with the HD fee, or a commitment.


If you own the DVR there's no commitment. Since DirecTV no longer transmits HD in mpeg2 there should not be an HD access fee levied, although they may argue that you still can record HD from OTA sources and stick it to you anyway.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

mr.unnatural said:


> ..... Since DirecTV no longer transmits HD in mpeg2.........


???


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

mr.unnatural said:


> If you own the DVR there's no commitment. Since DirecTV no longer transmits HD in mpeg2 there should not be an HD access fee levied, although they may argue that you still can record HD from OTA sources and stick it to you anyway.


Huh? I owned every box I had till I got the HR21 last year. Everyone of them carried a commitment when activated. First one was 90 days, Last HR10 was two years. i've never worried much about it, since I'm unlikely to decide to switch tommorrow with the money I've already got invested in D* equipment. WRT the HD fee, I don't think there's any requirement to buy HD from D* simply because you have equipment that can receive it (although very little for this box). Best I recall, after I activated the firs HR10 I had to specifically order the HD service. OTOH, as many have said the answers seem to change day to day, and CSR to CSR.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

tucsonbill said:


> WRT the HD fee, I don't think there's any requirement to buy HD from D* simply because you have equipment that can receive it (although very little for this box).


Yes there is. I'm not sure about the HR10-250 (because it is such an old box) but any of the newer DirecTV DVR's/receivers come with the $10 HD package added to your bill period. No way around it.


----------



## NoCalME (Aug 11, 2005)

tucsonbill said:


> WRT the HD fee, I don't think there's any requirement to buy HD from D* simply because you have equipment that can receive it (although very little for this box).


Unfortunately DirecTV automatically charges customers the $10/mo. HD fee whenever HD capable equipment is activated. I activated an HR10-250 so I could record HD OTA locals a while back and was charged the HD fee even though I only had the old 18" dish and two other SD DVRs. To paraphrase DirecTV's response when I questioned being charged for something I didn't have the equipment(SlimLine dish) to receive, they stated it was my responsibility to have the proper equipment and they would provide a SlimLine dish for free. I ended up getting a good deal to upgrade my equipment to HD, but I still thought it was goofy to be charged for something that was not accessible using my old equipment.


----------



## NoCalME (Aug 11, 2005)

coachO said:


> Yes, it will pick up SD from D* and a few HD channels too.


Can you tell me the DirecTV HD channels the HR10-250 is capable of receiving. I was under the impression they had all been moved to MPEG-4.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

NoCalME said:


> Can you tell me the DirecTV HD channels the HR10-250 is capable of receiving. I was under the impression they had all been moved to MPEG-4.


Any channel numbers from 70-79. Off the top of my head this includes HBO, ESPN, ESPN2, HD Theatre, TNT and HDNet.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

When I activated my HR10-250, I got hit with the $10 fee. I called DirecTV and told them I didn't get any HD programming and that I didn't even have a high-def TV in the house and they waived it. Same for my dad.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You'll receive all SD channels that are transmitted from the 101 satellite (and 110/119 if you have the 3-LNB dish, though I don't think 110 is being used for much now.) An exception is local channels in some markets that had in the past required a second dish.


----------



## motaman (Oct 10, 2006)

I just updated my receivers from 2 250's  to 2 HR22's. I'll assume I can reactivate one of the 250's to put in the bedroom. I just want to have the folder options this receiver offered. My bedroom TV is SD with HD capabilities so not being able to see HD programming on this TV is a non-issue. Will I be charged or signed up for a commitment of any kind? I still have the techs coming out to check on my setup because HD programming is sporadic with most channels not visible. The reason I mention any commitment is because my whole upgrade was at the expense of DTV and with no commitment so if i get a bug up my behind I can cancel at any time. I don't want to use my get out of jail free card because of adding this older equipment. If my issues don't get remedied this will all be a non-issue. I had my older hd receivers and my circa 2001 SAT-T60 running for 6 years currently so I know that my cabling is up to spec. I did see that it was mentioned on this thread that if the multi-switch is not WB enabled I may have issues. Is that correct? I'll get on a latter later this morning and check the model on the switch. Thanks to all.


----------

